# Best field grass to plant?



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We wanted to re-seed part of our goat pen. It is that time of year to do so in our area. What types of grasses are best to seed for goats?


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

orchard grass,timothy,are good cool season grasses for goats,mix them with some legumes like red clover or alfalfa for a good mix.

Chicory is a good cool season plant,they also like it in summer but only the flower and seed pods.

there are many others and im not sure what grows best in your area,those are just the most popular around here.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How does chicory do untilled? It sounds great for the goats but is a bit pricey.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

it will grow in bare spots untilled,i sowed some this fall where the goats had scratched some bare pacthes where they laid down,it took right off.

i also grow and harvest my own seeds,its easy to find chicory around here,i just let it go to seed then thrash the seed out where i want it,after the plant is harvested and dries of course


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I just looked up chicory...what a neat plant! I wonder if I could grow it here. There are several varies and Choice seems like it would grow here. I will need to look for it in the wild come spring!


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

you could most likely find it now,it kinda looks like dandelion right now,it only flowers in the summer,we still have some flowering now in the goat pasture but only a few plants,the rest have gone to the leaf stage


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. I think I will have to check out the farm supply for a wild clover/alfalfa grass mix that has the Timothy hay in it. Most of the grass mixes have the tall fescue mix in it and I am not sure i would plant that again here. The people down the road have chicory. It does grow well in this area with good water.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Not to steal the thread, but I'm curious. Do you have to fence off the part you're re-seeding, or do the goats leave it alone?


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

i do have my field fenced into 4 sections,when i seed one i do not let the goats on it until the seedlings are established,but if seeding in the fall it usually dont matter too much,the goats may trample the seedling but wont be too interested in eating them.

If your only seeding a few spots and dont have too many goats they may not hurt the new seedlings at all.Mine ran through my new chicory seedlings when they were only 2 weeks old and didnt hurt them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a few smaller areas fenced off that I have kept the goats out of that I am planning on reseeding. I am hoping to save these pens for kidding season to be clean grassy areas.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can ask a seed supplier if they have a good pasture mix. I know they sometimes will mix a bunch of different grasses for an ideal pasture. It will really depend on your area what will work best in your climate and whatnot...usually the seed suppliers will have a good recommendation. :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow! Alfalfa/clover is quite expensive to buy. I think we will be opting for a pasture mix. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

alfalfa is drought tolerant once established,forgot to mention that.I dont know if you live in a dry climate but alfalfa will grow good around here even through the summer heat.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, we have a very dry area where we are at. I still want a bit of Alfalfa and am opting for a smaller quantity of it. Sells in 50lb bags for $100. I am sure I can get it somewhere here for a smaller bag as I don't need much for a small pen area. The rest of the field can be pasture grass.


----------

